# Real paranormal activities in haunted attractions



## little_fire (Sep 5, 2007)

So, we've had some seriously creepy stuff going on around the morgue as we prepare for the 2008 season. To the point of having several different paranormal teams interested in investigating, including a couple of famous ones that shall remain nameless for now. I know we can't be the only haunted house done up as an attraction that has some real life, genuine creepy stuff going on behind the scenes, during the off season, or even while people are actually touring. I want to hear about your experiences with this in other haunts!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

wow I have none of that but that sounds pretty interesting! What kind of stuff was happening?


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's really cool! 

Spirits can go anywhere they are attracted to---can be furniture, the property or the people. Or even if they loved Hallowe'en in their lifetime, they likely just want to join in the fun!


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Little_Fire, I recently posted that my home, which during halloween is my haunt, has been having some "funny" stuff going in my daughter's nursery. One of her teddy bears would go off by itself and only sing this one particular part in the song whenever my daughter would cry. Also on her baby monitor one day while she was crying I heard a woman's voice say "
Shhhh, Be Quiet", which scared the ^%#&* out of me.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

I know it's not a personal haunt,but Disney land has employees & customers that have had many haunted experiences in the haunted manson when open & after hours...... perhaps the props draw the entities to them as it has something to connect or seem similair to the spirits from they're life they remembered....... maybe they liked the halloween stuff like we do & want to hang out & help....?! A house that i helped to halloween with at my buddies place was an older house (100) & had 3 entities that too many friends & the family had seen or experienced that didn't know or were told about the 3 until each person said something & it was exactly as the others saw.The father never believed in that stuff,but after a few encounters, left him speechless.& when they sold the house the last day,there were alot of door slamming & stair stomping & only his wife,him & me were in the house,i think they (spirits) were mad that they were leaving,& at one point i yelled "they're moving & you will have nice people moving in,so deal with it !",there was the loudest of the door slams upstairs & then nothing for the rest of that day while we finish with the last of thy're stuff.Nothing ever bad happened,just sighings & during the 2 weeks & on Halloween night when we did the house up for a yard & house haunt walk thru,the activity escalated until nov 1st.
& during the 1st open house showing,the agent,whom had no knowledge of any of this, his motherinlaw & his daughter came by the house & i was chatting with the motherinlaw & she at one point looked at me & had a chill & straight up said this place has 3 entities,a little boy (fell down steps & died),his mother(we believe was looking for her son-her love too strong to pass thru to other side),& she said someone connected to this family that was old (which would have been the grandmother that passed 15 years ago in the house).The realitor & his motherinlaw did not know any of the stories of these people ( which made the realitor edgy when he found out possible ghosts in house) which also surprised my friend (owner of house)when i told him.
Science say that when energy is created it cannot be destroyed,so when our bodies die,were does that energy go....


----------



## little_fire (Sep 5, 2007)

Whatever we have floating around down there is definately attached to the building/property. Years ago, when the attraction was being built in the basement, there was a wave of paranormal activity down there. Radios going on and off on their own, walking in to the sound system blaring when no one else was there. Things getting moved around. Now that we have started renovations, it's getting worse. Things being moved around, things being taken only to show up weeks later, things falling and breaking that shouldn't be, brand new speakers refusing to work in the rooms they are put in. And when we start talking about breaking through a wall to find out what's behind it (cause we have no idea), things really get weird.


----------

